# AMD FX CPU Throttling Fixes! (Please Sticky?)



## Yuji

*Tip #1. CPU Power Saving Throttling (Bios related)*

Disable

*AMD Turbo Core Technology*
*APM* (Application Power Management) _*disabling the AMD Turbo Core Technology via AMD OverDrive utility will also disable APM)*_
*Cool 'n' Quiet* *I actually keep this enabled so I don't waste power since high clocks aren't needed under low loads*
*CPU Thermal Throttle* *be careful keep an eye on your temps, especially core temps, leave this enabled if your not the cautious type* (FX-8120 < 61C, FX-8150 <61C, FX-6100 <70C, FX 4100 <71C)
*Core C6 State*
*C1E*
*Enhanced Halt State*
*Any other Power Saving Features in your bios, usually under CPU Advanced, Google them first.*
Enable

*Load Line Calibration*, play with this setting until you get stable voltages under load, remeber every bios is different, some might even be better with it disabled, but most best enabled and manually set.
Notes
*Ensure that CPU NB, Memory or HT Link values are running at default stable values.*
*CPU / Chasis Fan Control (set to full speed for best cooling, if too loud play with the manual speeds.)

*Tip #2. CPU Load Throttling (Bios problem)*

*Get AMD Overdrive and Open and Enable Turbo Core Control then Push OK then Open and Disable Turbo Core Control then push OK then exit AMD Overdrive.*
Now test see if it still throttles. If this works then is most likely a bios issue, and you'll have to do this each time you restart. If it doesn't work then possibly from temps.

Known Motherboards with this problem
ASRock 880G Pro3 Bios 1.40

Known Fixed Motherboards & Bios Versions
Coming soon.....

*Tip#3. CPU Temp Throttling (CPU/Mosfet / Board)*

*Get High End Heatsinks/Cooling for your CPU and your Mosfets.*
Heatsink/Cooling Review Websites
*http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm*
*http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/content/reviews/cooling/*
*http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/cooling-watercooling,44.html*

Heatsinks/Cooling Shopping Websites
*http://www.quietpc.com/*
*http://www.frozencpu.com/*
*http://www.performance-pcs.com*
*http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/*
*http://www.xoxide.com/*
*http://www.svc.com/*
*http://www.newegg.com/*
*http://www.tigerdirect.com/*


----------



## yching07

I really think this post should be sticky one, and thanks again the tip with the AMD Overdrive really help me out with my speed and stability, now Im running 4.0ghz stable with even less voltage and a more cooler temperature.

It looks like my problem was that disabling AMD Turbo Core on bios does not work, you have to open AMD Overdrive and enable/disable it from there and then you will make the CPU reach its full speed all time, before the speed was throttling back to 3.4-3.6ghz, now I have 1.3v and 4.0ghz and its running very smoothly.

And thanks to this I have submited the case and call Asus service and tell them the problem with the bios so they can fix it on their next update (Hopefully)

Cheer!

before this turbo core tip i was getting 5.3 on cinebench at 4.0ghz or 4.2ghz, now Im getting 6.5 on cinebench and more stable and cooler cpu temp!


----------



## vinton13

Very helpful post indeed.


----------



## amd-dude

I sense a sticky...I wish i had this when i first got my chip, would have saved me time and some profanities


----------



## Yuji

Yea it seems most of us that actually do everything right get the same problem, CPU Load Throttling (Bios problem) and the fix was a simple fix but a pain to do everytime in startup, I actually made AMD Overdrive start on startup with windows to make it a little faster to do.

Tip #2 will be the fix for most everyone who knows what theyre doing. Which means you should probably tell your motherboard manufacturer about it so they can fix it on next bios update.

If anyone knows anything I dont know or forgot to mention please let me know and I'll update the original post.

Also if your problem was fixed with Tip #2 please post your motherboard, and bios version so I can keep a list, might help people who have the same board, and when they release a bios fix please let me know so I can post the bios fix version.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Enable
> 
> Load Line Calibration, play with your this setting until you get stable voltages under load, remeber every bios is different.


On the lower end ASRock boards do not do this. It will cause massive vdroop and total instability. Voltage actually gets a slight boost with it OFF. Dont know if it is a BIOS issue (on means off and off means on) or what.
Quote:


> CPU Thermal Throttle *be careful keep an eye on your temps, especially core temps, leave this enabled if your not the cautious type* (FX-8120 < 61C, FX-8150 <61C, FX-6100 <70C, FX 4100 Unknown)


FX-4100 = 71c max


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Enable
> Load Line Calibration, play with your this setting until you get stable voltages under load, remeber every bios is different.
> 
> 
> 
> On the lower end ASRock boards do not do this. It will cause massive vdroop and total instability. Voltage actually gets a slight boost with it OFF. Dont know if it is a BIOS issue (on means off and off means on) or what.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Thermal Throttle *be careful keep an eye on your temps, especially core temps, leave this enabled if your not the cautious type* (FX-8120 < 61C, FX-8150 <61C, FX-6100 <70C, FX 4100 Unknown)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FX-4100 = 71c max
Click to expand...

Hmmm...interesting...IIRC, LLC ON is 0%...are you sure it's 0% and not 100%?


----------



## Yuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Enable
> Load Line Calibration, play with your this setting until you get stable voltages under load, remeber every bios is different.
> 
> 
> 
> On the lower end ASRock boards do not do this. It will cause massive vdroop and total instability. Voltage actually gets a slight boost with it OFF. Dont know if it is a BIOS issue (on means off and off means on) or what.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Thermal Throttle *be careful keep an eye on your temps, especially core temps, leave this enabled if your not the cautious type* (FX-8120 < 61C, FX-8150 <61C, FX-6100 <70C, FX 4100 Unknown)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FX-4100 = 71c max
Click to expand...

I actually have a fairly low end board ASRock 880G Pro3 and I get better stability overclocks with it enabled and set to 1/4, but as I said every bios is different so the user should play with it to see what gets them the best results, Enabled usually better but some may have better results with it disabled, I dont know every bios some probably need bios updates to fix alot of issues.

Oh and thanks for the FX-4100 max temp updated it.


----------



## KarathKasun

The 970 extreme series may be backwards. With it on I got vdroop, with it off I got a voltage boost under load.


----------



## Yuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The 970 extreme series may be backwards. With it on I got vdroop, with it off I got a voltage boost under load.


You might try enabling it and manually setting it to one of the manual settings. Not sure what bios you have nor the options but usually there is manual settings to chose from.


----------



## KarathKasun

There is only on or off, no advanced options. The BIOS works right in every other regard, so it doesnt bother me.


----------



## Yuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> There is only on or off, no advanced options. The BIOS works right in every other regard, so it doesnt bother me.


Ah ok yea w.e works best for stabilty, you might tell ASRock about it. Not sure what they can / will do, but its worth mentioning.


----------



## SkateZilla

I still havent gotten my FX8120 to work right.

it Idles at Turbo 01 (3.4Ghz, 200Mhz HTTx17).

When it loads all 8 cores it drops to 15.5x200HTT (3.1 Stock Clocks), then dips to 14.0x200HTT (2800MHz).

When it loads only 1 or 2 cores teh 4.0Ghz Turbo 02 State works. 4 cores turbo 01 works.

So when I run Cine Bench, it drops to 3.1 and 2.8 Ghz. 5.09, which is a hair better than the nonSB Corei7 @ 2.8 Ghz (according to cinebench.)

and When I run Single core, the load is bouncing around all 8 cores so it never kicks in any form of turbo.

I dont want to overclock this CPU, so keeping it at stock settings is what im gonna do until the new stepping comes out (pile driver). then If that one is better, use that one and keep this as a spare/hand me down.

I've Disabled CnQ, Thermal Throttling, C1/C6.

One thing i did notice is during all 8 cores in Prime, voltage would start to drop to 1.02v, but as I disabled workers, voltage would go back up.

I think LLC in Bios is set to AUTO.

Any Hints/Tips....................?
Running all Updates, Bios Updates, Driver Updates.

Case: COOLER MASTER HAF 922
Power Supply: OCZ ModXStream Pro 700W Modular High Performance Power Supply
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional AM3+ AMD 990FX
CPU: AMD FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor
CPU Cooling: CORSAIR H100 (CWCH100) Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
Memory: G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Graphics: Sapphire RadeonHD 7950 w/ 3GB, Factory Overclocked 900Mhz
Physics Processor Unit: eVGA Geforce 8800 GTS SSC with 640MB of Memory
Audio: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
HD Recording : Black Magic Intensity Pro 10-Bit HDMI 1080p Capture Card
Harddisk: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1502FAEX 1.5TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s
Optical Drive: ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM
External HDDrive: Seagate External USB 3.0 1 TB HDD
Displays: 3x Asus 24" 2ms 1080p


----------



## dm22

interesting.. will test later on to see if this helps.


----------



## bluefirexp

Dear Yuji,

i'm really happy to find this thread!
I have exactly the Asrock 880G Pro3 and i'm getting these throttlings when the CPU reaches about 63 degree celsius (= just around 49 degree celsius coretemp). I'm using a Deep Cool Killer Whale Cooler which should really be sufficient - still the throttling occurs even with stock settings @ full load.

The trick with AMD Overdrive didn't work for me...Could you tell me which (other) settings exactly you had to apply for the 880G Pro3 to get it stable without throttling? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AMD4ME

*Attention Gigabyte AM3+ mobo owners*.

Recently Gigabyte Tech Support has confirmed that all Gigabyte AM3+ mobos will throttle the CPU frequency even with all power saving options disabled, when the VRM circuit reaches 90C, which is very easy to achieve with any OC'd 8000 series FX processor. Gigabyte has no plans to update their VRM circuit for lower temp operation with FX CPUs so if you are looking for a mobo for an 8000 series FX processor that you plan to OC, especially a new Vishera which can reach close to 5 GHz. on good air cooling, you might want to consider a mobo with a better or different VRM circuit design that doesn't overheat and throttle the CPU.


----------



## cez4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> *Attention Gigabyte AM3+ mobo owners*.
> Recently Gigabyte Tech Support has *confirmed* ...


Could you supply a source for this? TIA


----------



## xd_1771

^ Gigabyte's 990XA/970A series recently received a string of BIOS updates that added "VRM MOS protection".


----------



## AMD4ME

^^^^^ This is Gigabyte's efforts to prevent VRM burn out at the expense of CPU overclocking - for which they charge a premium and advertise their mobos to be particularly good at OC'ing, which is open to debate.







This BIOS change to protect the VRM was done some time ago but may not have been documented until recently?

cez4r-

"Could you supply a source for this? TIA"

*Gigabyte Tech Support is the source of the confirmation*.


----------



## xd_1771

^ I think he wanted a link or a screenshot. Anyway, however, the recent BIOS updates do already point out the fact that GIGABYTE has taken the need for VRM safety into account to the next level.


----------



## cez4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> ^ I think he wanted a link or a screenshot.


Yes, of course







But it's not for me - it's for others if they ever request a source when there will be a talk on such GB's efforts ...


----------



## AMD4ME

Gigabyte has advised that they do not intend to update their AM3+ mobos to accommodate full overclocking of the FX-8000 series CPUs, which is a shame as Vishera is likely to reach close to 5 GHz. on good air cooling with a proper mobo and VRM circuit.


----------



## worksa7

This post has been helping me a ton in identifying my issues in some games. When I disable thermal throttling, my problems with lag in games goes away. The thing is though, as soon as my temp hits 61 it automatically shuts down the whole computer with it off.
Do I need a new cooling system, I am willing to buy a liquid cooling system if necessary, but I wanted to make sure that was the best approach, especially since my temperatures don't seem to go much over 60, it even says they are lower in most other temp monitoring programs.

Is there nothing else I can do?
I have N68-VS3 FX Motherboard with latest bios
AMD 8120 FX bulldozer processor running at default clock settings.

Really appreciate any help, I've had this problem for months now and only finally realized it was a throttling problem, I am only starting to learn about computers.


----------



## SpykeZ

I'm going to bump this, it really needs to be sticky


----------



## SkateZilla

just to clarify, I was having issues with my FX8120 on Launch day.

About a year later I tested before I upgraded to FX8350

In CineBench

6.74 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options OFF (APM OFF, Turbo OFF)
6.64 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options Off (APM and Turbo On)

6.35 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options On

6.34 FX8120 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options Off

5.04 FX8120 @3.1 Ghz w/ Power Options Off
4.98 FX8120 @3.1 Ghz w/ Power Options On

** Power Options OFF = No Suspend, C1E, C6, CoolNQuiet Etc.

In Tests I noticed even with Power Savers Off, The APM and Turbo Core would Still down clock the Chips.

Idling @ 4^C, Browsing Net @ 10-14^C, Load WIndows @ 25^C, Cinebench @ 34^C

Difference in Power at Idle is 88w vs 103w, It's also a bit warmer today so the CPU will idle a bit higher, no to mention it's faster.

I'm Using some older Zalman TIM that I had lying around (silly me didnt order any), When I order more parts for my brother I'll get some AS5 compound.

So now I got a 8120 on another board running 4.0Ghz, and it's only about 8% slower, but in games, there's no difference.


----------



## punk2k6

Is this what you mean by throttling ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I would like to add to the LLC.

I have the ASRock 970 Extreme3, and if I understanding LLC correctly, ASRock actually have the settings inverted.

When I run all six cores I have to disable LLC to make sure there will be enough voltage going through at load, but with 2 cores I just turn it on to save power during load.

Also my mobo is horrible at LLC, it will increase my voltage by as much as 0.05V with it disabled.

I think you should add an option of "other" to the poll, because my CPU throttles due to insufficient power supplied from the mobo (cannot be fixed with more voltage).


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punk2k6*
> 
> Is this what you mean by throttling ?


Weird. Did you turn off the Turbo Core in the BIOS?

Your temps are okay, and I dont think it will only throttle this little when your CPU or mobo decides to throttle.

AMD turbo core controls can be very glitchy even without pre-applied OC. Once I achieved 5.2Ghz with 1.7 Volts of power for a split second by messing with the turbo core controls. Then it crashed and burned. (It didn't burn)


----------



## EliteReplay

nice info...


----------



## punk2k6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Weird. Did you turn off the Turbo Core in the BIOS?
> 
> Your temps are okay, and I dont think it will only throttle this little when your CPU or mobo decides to throttle.
> 
> AMD turbo core controls can be very glitchy even without pre-applied OC. Once I achieved 5.2Ghz with 1.7 Volts of power for a split second by messing with the turbo core controls. Then it crashed and burned. (It didn't burn)


Core Performance boost is the same as Turbo core?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punk2k6*
> 
> Core Performance boost is the same as Turbo core?


Overclock manually whenever possible.

Using preapplied settings will give me crashes even if its just a 10% OC, and it might be a bit glichy.

Heres a guide to ocing Bulldozers and Piledrivers on a Gigabyte mobo: http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I would like to add to the LLC.
> 
> I have the ASRock 970 Extreme3, and if I understanding LLC correctly, ASRock actually have the settings inverted.
> 
> When I run all six cores I have to disable LLC to make sure there will be enough voltage going through at load, but with 2 cores I just turn it on to save power during load.
> 
> Also my mobo is horrible at LLC, it will increase my voltage by as much as 0.05V with it disabled.
> 
> I think you should add an option of "other" to the poll, because my CPU throttles due to insufficient power supplied from the mobo (cannot be fixed with more voltage).


A 4+1 Phase VRM Arrangement will hinder everything that uses more than 2 cores,
Seriously 4+1 just isnt capable of putting out and stabilizing enough Volts for 4, 6 or 8 cores..

I dont know why ASRock or any other manufacturer would sell a budget low tier chipset and a small 4+1 VRM Array and tell people it supports 8 cores.

If you throw an 8 core chip on that board, it will throttle down to 2.4GHz every time you hit it with a decent load. as APM Throttles back when it measures the Voltage drop coming in the CPU.

VRMs Cant maintain voltage, so APM throttles the chip back.

Turn off APM and power management, and look at how many crashes you get.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Turn off APM and power management, and look at how many crashes you get.


4+1 is bad, but not that bad since it keeps my 6 core at 4.5 stable.

I think as long as you dont have a MSI, you can probably run a 8120 on stock speeds on a 4+1.


----------



## SavantStrike

Best. Thread. Ever.

I've had a lot of trouble keeping my chip from hitting 63C during Prime95 runs. Some OC's have had it at 65-67 before the throttling kicks in. I think I have a cooling problem but perhaps investing in a cheap temp sensor may help shed light on the issue. Barring that I have an infra red thermometer that could yield some interesting data.

I'll try lowering the CFM to my vrms and see if that makes the throttling worse.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Weird. Did you turn off the Turbo Core in the BIOS?
> 
> Your temps are okay, and I dont think it will only throttle this little when your CPU or mobo decides to throttle.
> 
> AMD turbo core controls can be very glitchy even without pre-applied OC. Once I achieved 5.2Ghz with 1.7 Volts of power for a split second by messing with the turbo core controls. Then it crashed and burned. (It didn't burn)


I asked him about this issue as well, as I have the same 990FXA-UD3 Rev 3.0. It does not have any ability to disable APM in the BIOS, the turbo core setting only disables turbo and not APM. Gigabyte has been rather unhelpful about it. I can disable it by using the AOD trick but I would have to do it every single time I boot the computer up, which is really annoying.


----------



## neo0031

Any fix found for the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU Load Throttling (Bios problem) Get AMD Overdrive and Open and Enable Turbo Core Control then Push OK then Open and Disable Turbo Core Control then push OK then exit AMD Overdrive.


yet?

I know turning Turbo Core on/off at boot every time is a fix no less... but there must be a way to fix it?

Running the GA 78LMT USB3 in sig rig.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello neo,
did you ....To enable AM3+ AMD FX-Series CPU support, please update your motherboard with the most current BIOS found in your motherboard's download section please?.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4305#ov


----------



## neo0031

Thanks man, but I'm pretty sure my latest version is F4... I'll try updating again later though. Any precautions I should take before I update...?

Thanks.









EDIT: @BIOS is saying I already am on F4. Should I re-flash? Excuse my n00bness, but if I reflash, I have to re OC all from scratch, right?

EDIT 2 : Reflashed BIOS, throttling still present under load if I don't do the AMD OD toggle.


----------



## light70

Hi there!

I don't know if this is my case but I having problems to keep my system overclocked, I have and AMD 8320 with a gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 3.0) and sadly this mainboard has a bad bios. I have done a lot of tests on windows and my system is stable at 4.3 ghz with low temperature. My only problem is the mainboard as I have set the 4.3 ghz base clock directly inside the bios and disabled the turbo core feature. Sadly having the CPU overcloked and at the meantime the turbo core disabled caused the mainboard to have fakes boots. the mainboard start then it poweroff itself during the check and then it restart again ( after this it successfully boot into windows but it's kind of an annoying thing ). So I was thinking that I can leave everthing at default inside the bios and overclock the CPU via AMD ovedrive on windows, sadly this has problems as well because the AMD overdrive doesn't load the setting at windows start-up so I would have to change the clock at every windows boot manually. ANy help??


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I asked him about this issue as well, as I have the same 990FXA-UD3 Rev 3.0. It does not have any ability to disable APM in the BIOS, the turbo core setting only disables turbo and not APM. Gigabyte has been rather unhelpful about it. I can disable it by using the AOD trick but I would have to do it every single time I boot the computer up, which is really annoying.


Just got a 970A UD3, and I managed to prevent my CPU downclocking due to the APM by enabling the "Unclock CPU" option... I also turned on the High Performance Computing mode which is suppose to not downclock my CPU while idle, but it's not working...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I don't know if this is my case but I having problems to keep my system overclocked, I have and AMD 8320 with a gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 3.0) and sadly this mainboard has a bad bios. I have done a lot of tests on windows and my system is stable at 4.3 ghz with low temperature. My only problem is the mainboard as I have set the 4.3 ghz base clock directly inside the bios and disabled the turbo core feature. Sadly having the CPU overcloked and at the meantime the turbo core disabled caused the mainboard to have fakes boots. the mainboard start then it poweroff itself during the check and then it restart again ( after this it successfully boot into windows but it's kind of an annoying thing ). So I was thinking that I can leave everthing at default inside the bios and overclock the CPU via AMD ovedrive on windows, sadly this has problems as well because the AMD overdrive doesn't load the setting at windows start-up so I would have to change the clock at every windows boot manually. ANy help??


The computer turning on and off and on at startup is a Gigabyte feature. I have been told that the bios is first loading the default settings then turning off and loading the OC settings.


----------



## light70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The computer turning on and off and on at startup is a Gigabyte feature. I have been told that the bios is first loading the default settings then turning off and loading the OC settings.


I think that this is F*** explanation from gigabyte to not admit that their bios suck because it doesn't recognize the overcloked settings as good settings to boot up the system and it only boot if clock parameters are insde a certain standard. This is why I wanna do it on windows.


----------



## cud0s

I just found out about this throttling issue and wow it is bad. I have fx 8320 with a gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 3.0) and only thing that works is.overdrive toggle. And I agree that bios settings in this mobo sucks balls


----------



## cud0s

Sorry too aggressive with the submit button on my slow internet


----------



## cud0s

Edit


----------



## light70

By the way as no one has still suggest me a way to fix either fake boot or AMD overdrive on windows I'll ask something else. I have red the first page of the thread but I haven't understand if you are talking about frequency or voltage Throttling, if you are talking about the voltage you may find this article interesting: https://teksyndicate.com/forum/motherboards/gigabyte-ga-990fxa-ud3-rev-30-stay-away/139832 basically it says that my mainboard has bad power phase and this cause voltage throttling. So it may depend on what motherboard you are on!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> By the way as no one has still suggest me a way to fix either fake boot or AMD overdrive on windows I'll ask something else. I have red the first page of the thread but I haven't understand if you are talking about frequency or voltage Throttling, if you are talking about the voltage you may find this article interesting: https://teksyndicate.com/forum/motherboards/gigabyte-ga-990fxa-ud3-rev-30-stay-away/139832 basically it says that my mainboard has bad power phase and this cause voltage throttling. So it may depend on what motherboard you are on!


If you haven't tried it already, enable "CPU Unlock" and enable "HPC Mode".

The second one is high performance computing mode, which is suppose to prevent your clock speed from dropping, but it doesn't work for me.

The first one is used for unlocking CPU cores, but when I turn that on the CPU magically stops down clocking itself when under high load.

You could also point a fan at the VRM heatsink to prevent it from overheating.

The board is fine, it can take a lot of power draw before the VRMs throttle.

Even though I have a 970A UD3, I believe our boards are very similar in VRM design.


----------



## light70

ok I'll do a scheme of my problems!

I have and AMD 8320 and a gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 3.0) ( honestly I think that the revision 1.0 is better as it doesn't have those problems ).
I have the following problems:

*1) I do Not have throttling for CPU frequency ( the only good thing ) but I have throttling for the vcore as, at full load, it goes from 1.416 to 1.420 ; 1.440 and even 1.450, it oscillate within those 4 values.*

2) I have overclocked my system inside the uefi bios and I have fake boot: *if I disable turbo core inside bios and I overclock the base cpu clock I have fake boot instead if I put 4.3 ghz like base cpu clock and 4.4 with turbo ( so I leave the turbo enable for 100 mhz boost ) fake boot disappear but the clock is all messed because insted of having 4.3 standard and 4.4 in turbo, once on windows, I have 3.7 standard and 4.4 in turbo*. So this bios is garbage!!

I can tell you more I have argued with gigabyte for this and they have even give me a beta bios for my mainboard but it was the same as the current one. Also I have reported that to gigabyte and their answear has been: "the system works fine with default settings so it's because of you overclock that you are having problems" . I will never bought a gigabyte anymore. Also this it's all an excuse because their bios cannot handle overclocked parameters even if the system is stable ( my system is rock solid when overclocked )...incredible.


----------



## cud0s

HPC (high performance computing) mode enabled stopped my multiplier drop. Anyone know what positive and negative effects of hpc are? Didn't find any information which would explain what it does and how it works.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> ok I'll do a scheme of my problems!
> 
> I have and AMD 8320 and a gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 3.0) ( honestly I think that the revision 1.0 is better as it doesn't have those problems ).
> I have the following problems:
> 
> *1) I do Not have throttling for CPU frequency ( the only good thing ) but I have throttling for the vcore as, at full load, it goes from 1.416 to 1.420 ; 1.440 and even 1.450, it oscillate within those 4 values.*
> 
> 2) I have overclocked my system inside the uefi bios and I have fake boot: *if I disable turbo core inside bios and I overclock the base cpu clock I have fake boot instead if I put 4.3 ghz like base cpu clock and 4.4 with turbo ( so I leave the turbo enable for 100 mhz boost ) fake boot disappear but the clock is all messed because insted of having 4.3 standard and 4.4 in turbo, once on windows, I have 3.7 standard and 4.4 in turbo*. So this bios is garbage!!
> 
> I can tell you more I have argued with gigabyte for this and they have even give me a beta bios for my mainboard but it was the same as the current one. Also I have reported that to gigabyte and their answear has been: "the system works fine with default settings so it's because of you overclock that you are having problems" . I will never bought a gigabyte anymore. Also this it's all an excuse because their bios cannot handle overclocked parameters even if the system is stable ( my system is rock solid when overclocked )...incredible.


I don't know about your second problem, but VCore fluctuating, under load or not, is actually pretty normal for both OCed and none OCed CPUs, AFAIK. Those are either Vdroop/Vdrops, or whatever they're called. Those are small fluctuations, and it will not hinder your performance in anyway.

For example, my voltage is 1.440V under load, with an odd 1.452V or something jump for a short half second, every now and then.


----------



## light70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I don't know about your second problem, but VCore fluctuating, under load or not, is actually pretty normal for both OCed and none OCed CPUs, AFAIK. Those are either Vdroop/Vdrops, or whatever they're called. Those are small fluctuations, and it will not hinder your performance in anyway.
> 
> For example, my voltage is 1.440V under load, with an odd 1.452V or something jump for a short half second, every now and then.


Yeah I think that it's normal on low budget motherboard. I think ( but I do not know for sure ) that more power phase you have on your motherboard the less Vocre fluctuation you get. So my mainboard has 8+2 power phase which should be good but it seem from users reports that the components used to build those power phase are not of great quality so this makes the vcores fluctuating. High-end mainboard can have 12 power phase, I guess that those mainboard keep the vcore stable.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
do you have cpu load line on your mobo please?
manual that as its the real voltage when under load, i found my cpu load line will add or subtract .02 v of the cpu voltage set, i just got it to level when under full load.
my mobo also hates higher extreme setting, can make my pc crash using extreme but its totally stable with ultra high and a higher voltage.
also, whats you psu like ?, is it low wattage, need 550 for mine, but does that take in to account the 80% rating, which mean it will definitely do 80% of your psu wattage, so 550 watt psu is not 550 its 80%.
my 1000 watt only gives 880 watts for real.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> do you have cpu load line on your mobo please?
> manual that as its the real voltage when under load, i found my cpu load line will add or subtract .02 v of the cpu voltage set, i just got it to level when under full load.
> my mobo also hates higher extreme setting, can make my pc crash using extreme but its totally stable with ultra high and a higher voltage.
> also, whats you psu like ?, is it low wattage, need 550 for mine, but does that take in to account the 80% rating, which mean it will definitely do 80% of your psu wattage, so 550 watt psu is not 550 its 80%.
> my 1000 watt only gives 880 watts for real.


Um I'm gonna jump in on this... on the PSU part.

For a long time I thought like you, where I thought the 80% efficiency is on the wattage output itself. No, it isn't. The 80 Plus efficiency is how much it is pulling from the wall, IE a 500w PSU rated at 80% bronze may be pulling more than 500w from the wall at full load and only giving you the power you're asking for at full load, lets say, 500w.

Every PSU AFAIK does not do 100% to not stated wattage, closer to 95% if you can ever draw that much under normal use. The 80 Plus certificate is not a show of that. The 80 Plus is a show of how much energy can be wasted (or saved, under a higher rated 80 certificate) as heat in the A/C D/C transition.

To clear up, THIS PAGE may do you the favor. For example on the same page, a Corsair CX750 can draw at max 744w, but rated at 80 Bronze. Because as I stated above, the 80 certificate has nothing to do with how much wattage the unit can do.

I have probably worded this strangely and could be wrong. But I thought I would jump in to clear things up best to my knowledge. I know this is off topic, but I feel it is important information.


----------



## cud0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Um I'm gonna jump in on this... on the PSU part.
> 
> For a long time I thought like you, where I thought the 80% efficiency is on the wattage output itself. No, it isn't. The 80 Plus efficiency is how much it is pulling from the wall, IE a 500w PSU rated at 80% bronze may be pulling more than 500w from the wall at full load and only giving you the power you're asking for at full load, lets say, 500w.
> 
> Every PSU AFAIK does not do 100% to not stated wattage, closer to 95% if you can ever draw that much under normal use. The 80 Plus certificate is not a show of that. The 80 Plus is a show of how much energy can be wasted (or saved, under a higher rated 80 certificate) as heat in the A/C D/C transition.
> 
> To clear up, THIS PAGE may do you the favor. For example on the same page, a Corsair CX750 can draw at max 744w, but rated at 80 Bronze. Because as I stated above, the 80 certificate has nothing to do with how much wattage the unit can do.
> 
> I have probably worded this strangely and could be wrong. But I thought I would jump in to clear things up best to my knowledge. I know this is off topic, but I feel it is important information.


Yes you are right. That rating just shows how efficiently the psu uses power.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cud0s*
> 
> Yes you are right. That rating just shows how efficiently the psu uses power.


Thanks... at least somebody read the long thing I typed.









Glad to know I'm getting things right though.


----------



## Darkstalker420

Kinda sucks if you want an 83xxFX CPU and want to overclock it! I had considered putting an 8320FX in this MoBo (sig) but a few others on here have found "issues" with the combo (inconsistent voltages that can't be lowered to what they are at default etc).

Shame really as i would have gone for an 8320 put a "reasonable" OC on it and would have doubtless been happy for a few more years. As it stands if i was building a NEW AMD rig WITH a 8xxxFX CPU i would struggle to find (as it is now it seems!) a stable MoBo that can OC without throttling...... Love how it is a "feature" now on some MoBo's. Should read:

For your safety and comfort we have used lower quality parts AND less power phases than this CPU needs but hey we will give it the "8 Core Compatible" sticker....... And your nearly 4Ghx CPU will limp along at 2.8Ghz!! Why did they not use better power phase parts/more of them and just charge more £'s!!

If i want an 8320FX @ 4.8Ghz plus with NO issues with ANY sort of throttling what MoBo would be best now??

Thanx.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstalker420*
> 
> Kinda sucks if you want an 83xxFX CPU and want to overclock it! I had considered putting an 8320FX in this MoBo (sig) but a few others on here have found "issues" with the combo (inconsistent voltages that can't be lowered to what they are at default etc).
> 
> Shame really as i would have gone for an 8320 put a "reasonable" OC on it and would have doubtless been happy for a few more years. As it stands if i was building a NEW AMD rig WITH a 8xxxFX CPU i would struggle to find (as it is now it seems!) a stable MoBo that can OC without throttling...... Love how it is a "feature" now on some MoBo's. Should read:
> 
> For your safety and comfort we have used lower quality parts AND less power phases than this CPU needs but hey we will give it the "8 Core Compatible" sticker....... And your nearly 4Ghx CPU will limp along at 2.8Ghz!! Why did they not use better power phase parts/more of them and just charge more £'s!!
> 
> If i want an 8320FX @ 4.8Ghz plus with NO issues with ANY sort of throttling what MoBo would be best now??
> 
> Thanx.


I'm guessing the Asus/RoG lines has no such problems, since they are expensive for a reason. They are well-built (better caps, MOSFETS etc) and I haven't heard much problems with their BIOS.

Trying not to sound RoG fan boi. But if you're gonna splash out, The FX 8320 and Crosshair V Formula-Z is what I would shoot for?


----------



## Paulbay

Hello I just wanted to jump in here, to share some good results I had. I currently have a M5A78l-M LX Plus with a FX 8120 cpu, I can do 4.0ghz, under heavy stress test in prime with no throttling I achieved this by placing Heat stinks and a small fan over Vrm mosfets, I havent gone above 4.0ghz yet, I have a 212 evo cooler ready to install but Im not in a rush, My temps are acceptable, 57c max temp in prime @4.0ghz. Now I wish there was a program that would automatically run the parameters for AMD over drive enabling and disabling turbo core, but very happy camper here none the less







. Excuse the broken fin on the little fan, I have a spare fan this one snapped when I didn't secure it properly, still works fine. Thanks to the op for the helpful thread.


----------



## buffybill

A throttling fix for GA-78LMT-USB3 (Rev 4.1) users...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1413862/ga-78lmt-usb3-rev-4-1-throttling-fixed-new-bios


----------



## neo0031

Thanks for the heads up, and much appreciated as I am one of the few 78LMT USB3 users with that particular problems... But before I head over to your post and download that BIOS...

...I think it's only fair I try to get to the bottom of "how did you get hold of this beta BIOS" and " why isn't it on Gigabyte's website".

You have to forgive me for being cautious, as a wrong flash to BIOS and it's goodbye for my system.

EDIT: Just googled quickly. Tweaktown?

EDIT 2: Okay I can confirm this beta BIOS works and does indeed does away with the throttling problem by the lack of APM option in previous BIOS of the GA-78LMT-USB3. The thread mentioned above should be mentioned in the OP for now for other users to see.


----------



## buffybill

Yes neo0031, a very kind person over on Tweaktown that works for Gigabyte, was able to acquire this for me. I tested it, it works, then instantly thought I'd best let folks over here know. Glad to help out


----------



## DragonClaw

Hi there! I have a GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.1) board and an FX-6100. A few weeks ago I bought a Noctua NH-D14 as well and decided to overclock. I have a problem, though. Everytime I set the voltage to anything higher than 1.4125v, the cores throttle down to 3.0GHz. All power saving features are disabled - APM, C'n'Q, C6, C1E or whatever its name was, Turbo Core is also disabled. LLC is on Auto, since I don't experience any voltage drops. The BIOS is updated to the latest F14b. It is not thermal throttling, as this happens even on idle. It just won't run at any higher voltage, regardless of the frenquency. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Collidingstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Hi there! I have a GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.1) board and an FX-6100. A few weeks ago I bought a Noctua NH-D14 as well and decided to overclock. I have a problem, though. Everytime I set the voltage to anything higher than 1.4125v, the cores throttle down to 3.0GHz. All power saving features are disabled - APM, C'n'Q, C6, C1E or whatever its name was, Turbo Core is also disabled. LLC is on Auto, since I don't experience any voltage drops. The BIOS is updated to the latest F14b. It is not thermal throttling, as this happens even on idle. It just won't run at any higher voltage, regardless of the frenquency. Any help will be much appreciated.


Is just one core randomly throttling down.
Or all of them at the same time?

I am running a 990FXA-UD3 with a 8120.
I have it clocked at 4Gz and had the issue when running prime that one core would throttle down.

I use the Tip #2. CPU Load Throttling (Bios problem)

Get AMD Overdrive and Open and Enable Turbo Core Control then Push OK then Open and Disable Turbo Core Control then push OK then exit AMD Overdrive.

And it works.

How old this problem is I can't believe there isn't a bios fix yet.

http://valid.canardpc.com/eaaxnc


----------



## cud0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Hi there! I have a GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.1) board and an FX-6100. A few weeks ago I bought a Noctua NH-D14 as well and decided to overclock. I have a problem, though. Everytime I set the voltage to anything higher than 1.4125v, the cores throttle down to 3.0GHz. All power saving features are disabled - APM, C'n'Q, C6, C1E or whatever its name was, Turbo Core is also disabled. LLC is on Auto, since I don't experience any voltage drops. The BIOS is updated to the latest F14b. It is not thermal throttling, as this happens even on idle. It just won't run at any higher voltage, regardless of the frenquency. Any help will be much appreciated.


I have 8320+scythe ninja 3 and i really regret buying the same motherboard. Any overclock over 4ghz gives me throttling even though cpu temperatures stays <53 c. Overdrive toggle seemed to help but now i'm pretty sure it's mosfet overheating. There are many reports of mosfet overheating on ud3 motherboards.


----------



## Collidingstar

FYI 990FXA-UD3 Owners.

Yesterday I received a new beta BIOS (FDb) from Gigabyte for my 990FXA-UD3 (version 3) Motherboard.

It now includes APM as an option to disable and it works.
I no longer have to turn Turbo on and off in Overdrive.


----------



## DragonClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cud0s*
> 
> I have 8320+scythe ninja 3 and i really regret buying the same motherboard. Any overclock over 4ghz gives me throttling even though cpu temperatures stays <53 c. Overdrive toggle seemed to help but now i'm pretty sure it's mosfet overheating. There are many reports of mosfet overheating on ud3 motherboards.


I found a... well, not exactly a solution, but kind of explanation. I posted it in the GA-990XA/970A-Series owners club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonClaw*
> 
> Hi there! Back to my original problem (GA-990XA-UD3 and FX-6100 which throttles itself down when I up the voltage higher than 1.4125v regardless of the frequency + all power saving stuff disabled). I had an idea and decided to try it out. So my cpu has a turbo speed of 3.9GHz at 1.4125v. I thought it couldn't be a coincidence. I turned out to be right. I tried enabling turbo from AOD, adjusting it so it's voltage is higher (1.45v for example) and then disabling it again. Having done that, I was able to up the voltage to 1.4370 (i believe it was that) which is the next lower value - no throttling. I'm not sure why it does that, or how can I fix it permanent. I just decided to share if people show up with a similar issue.
> 
> Here's my new nowhere near stable record in Cinebench at 4.8GHz


Really disappointing indeed. I think mine's more of a BIOS issue, rather than the VRM overheating.

This is the second time I own a Gigabyte product and not feel satisfied again. The first was my previous HD6850 which overclocked like 30MHz on the core before it started crashing.


----------



## punk2k6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Collidingstar*
> 
> FYI 990FXA-UD3 Owners.
> 
> Yesterday I received a new beta BIOS (FDb) from Gigabyte for my 990FXA-UD3 (version 3) Motherboard.
> 
> It now includes APM as an option to disable and it works.
> I no longer have to turn Turbo on and off in Overdrive.


I don't see that BIOS version on their website. Can you send me it


----------



## Collidingstar

I think it is ok to distribute.
So I'll post it here.

I went from version FC to FDb without any issues.
Just had to change all my settings in the bios.

9FXAUD33.zip 2804k .zip file


Hope this helps you too..


----------



## punk2k6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Collidingstar*
> 
> I think it is ok to distribute.
> So I'll post it here.
> 
> I went from version FC to FDb without any issues.
> Just had to change all my settings in the bios.
> 
> 9FXAUD33.zip 2804k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you too..


wow thanks







it does have APM now lol


----------



## FiatluX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Collidingstar*
> 
> 9FXAUD33.zip 2804k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you too..


Thx man, worth a try!


----------



## Valbjorn

I've got the GA-990FXA-UD3 and am interested in overclocking but having the throttling issue. It's fixed with the AMD overdrive trick but would love a more permanent fix. My board is rev1.0. Anyone know if any of the bios updates fixes the throttling issue?


----------



## dmfree88

just like to add to this a little bit.

Seems some are having some throttling issues that are accompanied with boot issues on some gigabyte boards. Seems some have seen this issue fixed by enabling turbo core and setting the turbo core clock to the same as cpu clock (rendering it useless but keeping it on seems to fix the issue).

Also numerous 990fxa-ud3 owners have been able to solve throttling problems by just adding a fan to the VRM heatsink. Weird that it seems to work but it has stopped throttling on MANY UD3 owners boards may also help with others if heatsinks cant handle. (ud3 comes with no sensor for vrm or heatsinks so its hard to even figure out why the throttling is happening but adding a fan and or a better heatsink seems to fix the problem)


----------



## Collidingstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> just like to add to this a little bit.
> 
> Seems some are having some throttling issues that are accompanied with boot issues on some gigabyte boards. Seems some have seen this issue fixed by enabling turbo core and setting the turbo core clock to the same as cpu clock (rendering it useless but keeping it on seems to fix the issue).
> 
> Also numerous 990fxa-ud3 owners have been able to solve throttling problems by just adding a fan to the VRM heatsink. Weird that it seems to work but it has stopped throttling on MANY UD3 owners boards may also help with others if heatsinks cant handle. (ud3 comes with no sensor for vrm or heatsinks so its hard to even figure out why the throttling is happening but adding a fan and or a better heatsink seems to fix the problem)


While the turbo fix may work, I never tried it.
The 990fxa-ud3 issue wasn't an overheat issue.
(some other boards did post this though but I have no experience with other manufactures boards for this issue)

It's a bios fix or temporary fix using overdrive to disable the function causing the downclock.

In the end it is APM not heat
At least for this board


----------



## dmfree88

it was more the boot issue it seemed to fix. some would have double boots. it would post then reboot then it would post and boot fine. thats when enabling turbo core and clocking it to the cpu clock seemed to fix the issue. seen it work on atleast a few boards (this may also have been fixable by disabling turbo core in windows rather then bios I dont know if they tried that)

But the throttling issue i have seen numerous people have this problem fixed with a fan. I dont know why or what is causing it in the area there. Most report not even having too hot of VRM. But for some reason adding that fan has fixed it for numerous people. Alot also add enzotech heatsink as it seems to be one of the only one that fits (slightly modded), this with a fan aswell seems to give even more room to play. Some were throttling with 8350 at stock were fixed and able to overclock to 4.5ghz (Edit: new post today guy running h100i had throttling stock now at 4.7ghz no throttling with enzotech+fan) without throttling just by adding a fan.

I think this mostly seems to apply to UD3 Rev 3 owners. but still worth a shot for others who find no answer to just lean a fan up there see if it helps, if so jerry-rig and BAM problem solved


----------



## ZTBaker

I just created an account for some help. I've tried everything and I feel I'm just not doing it correctly.. I hope someone can get back to me I have the fx 4100 and the asus m5a78L-m lx. It constantly throttles to 3.3 ghz


----------



## dmfree88

Did you try propping a fan up against the vrm heatsink? Seems unlikely but thats a n older model that might not be handling it very well


----------



## racecar56

I'm happy to report that buffybill's solution quoted below did the trick for me on my GA-78LMT-USB3 revision 4.1 and AMD FX-8320 CPU. I had tried using a fan on my motherboard's VRM heatsink, but to no avail. I was starting to lose faith in the board, but not only for this reason. Now, with this problem fixed, I might just keep it. It's great to know I wasn't just hitting some sort of limitation!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffybill*
> 
> A throttling fix for GA-78LMT-USB3 (Rev 4.1) users...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1413862/ga-78lmt-usb3-rev-4-1-throttling-fixed-new-bios


----------



## alvinc5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZTBaker*
> 
> I just created an account for some help. I've tried everything and I feel I'm just not doing it correctly.. I hope someone can get back to me I have the fx 4100 and the asus m5a78L-m lx. It constantly throttles to 3.3 ghz


Hi. I have an Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 motherboard with an AMD FX-4100 CPU and also suffered throttling even when running at the stock speed 3.6 GHz with no overclocking.

Since there is no option in the BIOS to disable the AMD APM (Application Power Management) feature which is responsible for the throttling, I use a workaround instead as follows.

At first I installed the AMD Overdrive software to manually disable the AMD Turbo Core feature. Doing so also disables the AMD APM feature as documented in AMD's official 'AMD FX Performance Tuning Guide' (page 10). I saved the configuration as a profile in AMD Overdrive and set it to load automatically at startup. This is a well documented fix and works for most people including myself, but after moving from Windows 7 (x64) to Windows 8 (x64) I noticed that AMD Overdrive would fail to automatically load the profile at startup in Windows 8 seemingly due to a problem with the AODService in Windows Services (which loads the profile at startup).

So, as another solution to disable AMD APM, I found a command line tool called AmdMsrTweaker which, amongst other things, allows you to disable the AMD APM feature using the parameter 'APM=0'. This command line tool is based on the PhenomMsrTweaker tool.

In the zip file download, there are two folders - one containing a 32-bit version of the program and another containing a 64-bit version. Extract the corresponding folder contents for your processor architecture (an EXE, SYS and DLL file) to the c:\Windows\System32\ folder and you'll then be able to run 'AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=0' in the 'Start > Run' box or Command Prompt to disable the AMD APM feature. Running 'AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=1' will re-enable APM again.

Since the command needs to be run each time you boot to disable APM, I created a scheduled task in Windows Task Scheduler to automatically run the 'AmdMsrTweaker.exe' with the parameter 'APM=0' at system startup and so disabling AMD APM permanently.

I still haven't put any cooling in place for my motherboard's VRMs / MOSFETs but this is a risk I am taking for now. I am running at stock speed with no CPU throttling. I will soon add heatsinks for my VRMs and a cooling fan though and attempt some overclocking just for the fun of it and will see how it goes.

*Download AmdMsrTweaker (command line tool to disable AMD APM feature):
*
Download Source 1: http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2013/4/9/amdmsrtweaker-v11-released2c-trinity-support-inside.aspx
Download Source 2: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285742-AmdMsrTweaker-New-Versions


----------



## ZTBaker

@alvinc5 I feel as though I have proper cooling, I have the haf 932 cooler master case. I have 5 case fans 3x230m 1x140m 1x120 the highest ambient pc temps are 26c-28c. Ill try amd overdrive but the second option seems a little tricky. System 32 is quite important. My pc also crashes off I adjust the voltage in any which way from its default auto setting.


----------



## alvinc5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZTBaker*
> 
> @alvinc5 I feel as though I have proper cooling, I have the haf 932 cooler master case. I have 5 case fans 3x230m 1x140m 1x120 the highest ambient pc temps are 26c-28c. Ill try amd overdrive but the second option seems a little tricky. System 32 is quite important. My pc also crashes off I adjust the voltage in any which way from its default auto setting.


Hi. You might have good ambient / case cooling, but the problem is the overheating of the VRMs / MOSFETs beside the CPU socket on the motherboard as they don't have any cooling (no heatsink):



On a good motherboard there will at least be a heatsink mounted to the VRMs.

But the root cause to the problem is the motherboard's 3+1 power phase design, which despite the motherboard specifications being rated to support up to 140W TDP CPUs, is barely sufficient to power 95W Thermal Design Power CPUs with enough headroom to prevent the AMD APM feature throttling the clock speed to prevent overheating of the VRMs / MOSFETs.

The lack of VRM heatsinks and cooling doesn't help though, so for many users, adding aftermarket heatsinks to the VRMs (like Enzotech MOS-C10 MOSFET heatsinks shown below), or a cooling fan above and blowing down onto the VRMs, or both heatsinks and a fan, resolves the throttling issue altogether with AMD APM still enabled.



If you want to stick with this motherboard and fix the throttling issue, then the best solution is to add cooling and / or heatsinks to your VRMs, then test for throttling under load. If the throttling issue disappears, disable AMD APM using one of the methods in my previous post. Some people (like myself) choose to disable AMD APM from the start though to eradicate the throttling issue without any VRM cooling, but this can be risky and is your decision.

About the AmdMsrTweaker.exe command line tool, it doesn't have to be copied to the 'C:\Windows\System32\' folder and executed there for you to be able to use it. It can be placed and executed from anywhere if you'd rather not place the files there (although doing so will be okay). I just mentioned that because placing the files in the System32 folder will allow you to run AmdMsrTweaker.exe with the APM=0 parameter directly from the Start > Run box without having to specify the full file path, or change directories if executing from Command Prompt, since Command Prompt (cmd.exe) is also located in the System32 folder.

As for adjusting the CPU voltage, what value have you tried setting 'CPU Over Voltage' to in the BIOS? I can undervolt to 1.25V when running at 3.6GHz stock while remaining stable.


----------



## InsideJob

I've never had issues with my vrm temps on my 990FXA-UD3, it's my north bridge I always had troubles with until I added an old cpu heatsink fan to it.



The thing was hot to the touch before hand.


----------



## ZTBaker

@alvinc5 So with the mos c10 c1100 copper heatsinks, I won't have to use any program or hotfix to disable the throttling? And are they too big to fit the tiny little squares? If it doesn't work I was thinking of getting a new mobo That works well with ocing the fx 4100 and the fx 8350 down the road. Any suggestions for under 150$? Thank you for your time and help I appreciate it alot.


----------



## ZTBaker

@alvinc5 As for the cpu voltage. I put everything on stock and tried 1.25 it crashed. I overclocked my cpu again and downloaded hw monitor and looked at the voltages. And they are min 1.488v max 1.524v and drop to 1.3v when throttling. If I change the voltage in any direction it doesnt get past my mobo screen. I can provide pics if you want.


----------



## mfb412

Just dropping in to add that the Asus M5A78L/USB3 has the issue where you need to disable Turbo Core in AMD Overdrive to disable APM.


----------



## Denzof

I got my new PC and I was very happy that finally I can play some good games on nice graphic settings. I installed every driver with the latest version and started to download my Steam games. First I'm a big CSGO fan and I wanted to try the game on maximum settings and I was impressed how smooth it played (my old pc barely could run the game on lowest). But after some time I noticed that my FPS dropped to 17-30 from 60 and it started to lag. I checked the temperature and it was 70 C which is ok and no reason to drop. Then it came back to stable 60. After 10-15 mins of playing it happened again the FPS dropped. So I quieted the game and started looking for answers and found nothing, well I tried everything that people suggested but none of those worked.
I even set everything to the lowest settings possible and I got around 100 FPS but AGAIN back to 20 FPS for no reason. This isn't just for CSGO. I also installed FarCry 3 and GTA IV. I always wanted to play those games on max settings. I launched them and set everything to max, started playing the game, looked very nice. After some time again in both games for no reason my FPS dropped and after 20-30 seconds it comes back to normal. Also tried it with lowest settings I can get very smooth game but this happens regardless. Same with Battlefield 3. I left every setting on default in the Catalyst app.

I set everything to the lowest possible settings in BF3 and I get very good 100 FPS but every minute it goes down to 20. I can't play now any game. Before at least I could play them on low and now I can't even do that.
I downloaded a lot of previous versions for the driver but none of them made any difference, it still did the FPS drop.

I hope you guys could help me with this. My PC specs:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64x
Hard disk Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA-III
AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
Cooler CPU Scythe Grand Kama Cross 2 SCKC-3000
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Dual Channel Kit
Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC WITH BOOST 3GB DDR5 384-bit
Sirtec - High Power Element BRONZE 600WSegotep SG-Z2

I now found out that the CPU is causing the proble. When it reaches 69-70 C it shuts down somehow and goes down to 50 C and then the FPS drops too. The processor should not overheat. I got a very good cooler for it. Should I send it back to warranty ? PS: If I underclock it to 2.9 GHz it doesn't go above 55 C.

IS MY SETUP BAD OR JUST THERE IS SOMETHING SET UP WRONG ?


----------



## realmister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412*
> 
> Just dropping in to add that the Asus M5A78L/USB3 has the issue where you need to disable Turbo Core in AMD Overdrive to disable APM.


Same issue confirmed with my GA-78LMT-S2 rev. 1 (BIOS F6, latest) mobo.

Please, is there a way to fix this automatically? It's a real pain in the arse having to open Overdrive and then enabling/desabling Turbo Boost every frekking time...


----------



## realmister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alvinc5*
> 
> Hi. I have an Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 motherboard with an AMD FX-4100 CPU and also suffered throttling even when running at the stock speed 3.6 GHz with no overclocking.
> 
> Since there is no option in the BIOS to disable the AMD APM (Application Power Management) feature which is responsible for the throttling, I use a workaround instead as follows.
> 
> At first I installed the AMD Overdrive software to manually disable the AMD Turbo Core feature. Doing so also disables the AMD APM feature as documented in AMD's official 'AMD FX Performance Tuning Guide' (page 10). I saved the configuration as a profile in AMD Overdrive and set it to load automatically at startup. This is a well documented fix and works for most people including myself, but after moving from Windows 7 (x64) to Windows 8 (x64) I noticed that AMD Overdrive would fail to automatically load the profile at startup in Windows 8 seemingly due to a problem with the AODService in Windows Services (which loads the profile at startup).
> 
> So, as another solution to disable AMD APM, I found a command line tool called AmdMsrTweaker which, amongst other things, allows you to disable the AMD APM feature using the parameter 'APM=0'. This command line tool is based on the PhenomMsrTweaker tool.
> 
> In the zip file download, there are two folders - one containing a 32-bit version of the program and another containing a 64-bit version. Extract the corresponding folder contents for your processor architecture (an EXE, SYS and DLL file) to the c:\Windows\System32\ folder and you'll then be able to run 'AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=0' in the 'Start > Run' box or Command Prompt to disable the AMD APM feature. Running 'AmdMsrTweaker.exe APM=1' will re-enable APM again.
> 
> Since the command needs to be run each time you boot to disable APM, I created a scheduled task in Windows Task Scheduler to automatically run the 'AmdMsrTweaker.exe' with the parameter 'APM=0' at system startup and so disabling AMD APM permanently.
> 
> I still haven't put any cooling in place for my motherboard's VRMs / MOSFETs but this is a risk I am taking for now. I am running at stock speed with no CPU throttling. I will soon add heatsinks for my VRMs and a cooling fan though and attempt some overclocking just for the fun of it and will see how it goes.
> 
> *Download AmdMsrTweaker (command line tool to disable AMD APM feature):
> *
> Download Source 1: http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2013/4/9/amdmsrtweaker-v11-released2c-trinity-support-inside.aspx
> Download Source 2: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285742-AmdMsrTweaker-New-Versions


Just a heads up, guys. If like me you are going to use the task manager path, just remember to change the user acc who executes it to SYSTEM.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denzof*
> 
> I got my new PC and I was very happy that finally I can play some good games on nice graphic settings. I installed every driver with the latest version and started to download my Steam games. First I'm a big CSGO fan and I wanted to try the game on maximum settings and I was impressed how smooth it played (my old pc barely could run the game on lowest). But after some time I noticed that my FPS dropped to 17-30 from 60 and it started to lag. I checked the temperature and it was 70 C which is ok and no reason to drop. Then it came back to stable 60. After 10-15 mins of playing it happened again the FPS dropped. So I quieted the game and started looking for answers and found nothing, well I tried everything that people suggested but none of those worked.
> I even set everything to the lowest settings possible and I got around 100 FPS but AGAIN back to 20 FPS for no reason. This isn't just for CSGO. I also installed FarCry 3 and GTA IV. I always wanted to play those games on max settings. I launched them and set everything to max, started playing the game, looked very nice. After some time again in both games for no reason my FPS dropped and after 20-30 seconds it comes back to normal. Also tried it with lowest settings I can get very smooth game but this happens regardless. Same with Battlefield 3. I left every setting on default in the Catalyst app.
> 
> I set everything to the lowest possible settings in BF3 and I get very good 100 FPS but every minute it goes down to 20. I can't play now any game. Before at least I could play them on low and now I can't even do that.
> I downloaded a lot of previous versions for the driver but none of them made any difference, it still did the FPS drop.
> 
> I hope you guys could help me with this. My PC specs:
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64x
> Hard disk Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA-III
> AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
> Cooler CPU Scythe Grand Kama Cross 2 SCKC-3000
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Dual Channel Kit
> Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC WITH BOOST 3GB DDR5 384-bit
> Sirtec - High Power Element BRONZE 600WSegotep SG-Z2
> 
> I now found out that the CPU is causing the proble. When it reaches 69-70 C it shuts down somehow and goes down to 50 C and then the FPS drops too. The processor should not overheat. I got a very good cooler for it. Should I send it back to warranty ? PS: If I underclock it to 2.9 GHz it doesn't go above 55 C.
> 
> IS MY SETUP BAD OR JUST THERE IS SOMETHING SET UP WRONG ?


Try to keep your cpu temp under 62 degrees (core, socket can go up to 72), make sure your pc has good airflow (hope you got more than just one 120mm exhaust fan), mount the cpu cooler again with the pea method. Just my 2 cents c:

Oh maybe try to put the GPU in a different slot (further away from the cpu), these R9 cards are designed to get pretty hot.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto

@alvinc5

Really good fix. I made a shortcut with the parameter and stuck it in the startup folder.


----------



## Tsine

Can APM help stability if i leave it enable ? I have a gigabyte UD3 990FX REV 4


----------



## KarathKasun

APM will throttle the chip to hit a power dissipation target if I remember right.

95w or 125W for example, I think the target is hardcoded in the CPU


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Can APM help stability if i leave it enable ? I have a gigabyte UD3 990FX REV 4


Tsine, you went thru all that trouble to make a sig and left out your cpu.


----------



## RazorbackDB

how dangerous is to disable APM? I don't have a way to check my VRM temps so will my pc it turn off or something if it overheats or will it burn to the ground?


----------



## HolyPuppy

If I dont OC at all can I leave these auto? usually enable

AMD Turbo Core Technology
APM
Cool 'n' Quiet
Core C6 State
C1E


----------



## cerealkeller

The Over Drive fix worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## onurbulbul

Could you please help me? Cpu temp max 57. As you see it's stable. But every 15 sec it's throttling for 3 sec.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> 
> Could you please help me? Cpu temp max 57. As you see it's stable. But every 15 sec it's throttling for 3 sec.


Could be a number of things. You could try using the beta version of hwinfo it gives more info. It is possible it is your VRM overheating? If your motherboard doesnt have a sensor you could check temps with a thermal radar or something. Could also just put a fan on your VRM heatsinks if it solves the problem then that was probably your issue. Pretty sure hwinfo can tell you exactly what is throttling if it is cpu related.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Could be a number of things. You could try using the beta version of hwinfo it gives more info. It is possible it is your VRM overheating? If your motherboard doesnt have a sensor you could check temps with a thermal radar or something. Could also just put a fan on your VRM heatsinks if it solves the problem then that was probably your issue. Pretty sure hwinfo can tell you exactly what is throttling if it is cpu related.


Thank you indeed. I'll check it out when i get home


----------



## Federacion

That's an awsome thread!

Really helped me on a 8150.
I just added voltage to low, 1.1, so I am rock stable at 3.6, which was not sure before.
Thank you.


----------



## CColt350

Hello all, I know this is an old thread but here is my experience.
I've had the "now famous" Gigabyte 990fxa UD3 rev 3 board and FX 8120 chip since 2012. For the first 4 years, basically right out the box I ran it at 3.8Gig with -.100 cpuV. All other voltages were auto except memory which I set at 1.5v 16gig GSkill sniper 1600. STABLE. This past winter I picked up another 16 gigs of the same memory. I had to do a little tweaking to get it going.
Then I put a custom loop together originally just cpu block. Got it clocked up to 4.5 gigs with 250mhz fsb clock, stable w/ 1.488 cpuV.
I keep seeing the throttling issue, enabling HPC took care of that for me. I was still trying to push it, could get the fsb clock to 290mhz running somewhere near 4.8gig but not stable. I have an ir thermometer and took a temp of the vrms, it was on deg F so it read like 199 deg. I saw on frozen cpu they have a diy vrms block made by heatkiller so I got one. I had an old danger den amd cpu block that fits the northbridge perfectly (with a custom plate on top for holding it down). Will be retesting this weekend. Hoping to see 300Mhz on fsb which would get NB, HT, and mem clocks where I think they would be optimal, but will also have a profile near where I am now 255Mhz - 4.6Gig for gaming. Will update this weekend.
This mobo has been a little quirky, but pretty stable. No warpage so far. When I put the block on the VRM's, I milled the original heat sink down to work as a back plate w/2mm thermal pad.


----------



## CColt350

By the way I've seen my chip (when it was 3.8Ghz) hit 68 deg C while rendering, it may have been throttling then, I wasn't monitoring. I started seeing the throttling when I put the cpu on liquid and started clocking it up. That's when I read somewhere about enabling HPC. Ever since I've enabled that I don't get the throttling. If I've gone too far it crashes. I've had very few bsod's but there have been a few. Again I know the reputation of this gigabyte board, but I love the dual bios. When I started overclocking 12 years ago with a FX55 I got bsod's all the time. That chip had very little headroom and was finicky. But I was constantly clearing the cmos, and that was the first thing that impressed me with this board (dual bios). In fact, I've never had to clear the cmos on this board.


----------



## CColt350

Well, pulled the computer apart and put back together. Rearranged some fans and set up the radiator for push/pull and had some of the fujipoly extreme tape 1mm on order. I put that on the vrm block and NB block and took some of the 2mm regular fujipoly that was on the vrms and placed it around the NB under the block. Got it up and running. I was able to hit 290Mhz fsb but couldn't get the cpu over 4.6 gigs. I tried 280, 270, 260 and points in between but couldn't keep it stable at over 4.6Ghz. I could get it to post and load into Windows @ 4.8+ but wouldn't make it through occt or prime without errors or crashing.
So I'm back at 256 right now at 4.6 with modest NB and memory over clock. I've got 32gigs of Gskill 1600 sniper series which has no problem at 850 (1700)MHz but completely locked up at 900 (1800)MHz. I had to take half of it out just to post to bios. Upped the voltage to about 1.66 or so (bios vs actual is a little different) and could get it to load up with all of it but it would crash when stressed. Such are the limits. I could probably loosen the timings but I was keeping them @ 9-9-9-24 1T for this go around. The push/pull on the radiator dropped about 10deg C off, so temps were all good under 51 even with the small data tests and about 46 on all other data set tests (occt, prime). Hell before I pushed the multiplier up when I was at 270-280 I was at +.050 on Vcore and was running in the high 30's under load. At 4.6 I'm at +.100 (1.52-1.546V). Til next time.


----------



## lonelymyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Could you please help me? Cpu temp max 57. As you see it's stable. But every 15 sec it's throttling for 3 sec.


I had the same problem and I know the reason
Despite the fact that the temperature is displayed supposedly normal, throttling is due to overheating. After I improved the cooling, throttling did not arise.
The temperature readings are incorrect. Just look at the minimum temperature, seriously 23 degrees? This can not be, unless you use liquid nitrogen.


----------



## cerealkeller

23F that may be true, but idle temps of 23C is perfectly normal for any CPU with a decent cooler.


----------



## lonelymyp

The core temperature is lower than the body temperature?


----------



## cerealkeller

in my experience typical CPU core temps at idle are usually between 20-30C depending on the CPU and the cooler you're using. 24C seems like the most common average idle core temp. After years of becoming accustomed to monitoring temps in Celsius I can't convert C to Fahrenheit in my head anymore without having to give it some thought. But yes, typically idle temps aren't much higher than the rooms ambient temperature.


----------



## lonelymyp

In any case, I had exactly the same situation, after 5-10 minutes of warm-up, the CPU was falling into cyclic throtting, the multiplier was 7x for a few seconds.
I did not understand why. While the temperature was only 52 over the temperature sensor, HWinfo, CoreTemp, OCCT, Showed the same temperature.
The problem was solved by an additional fan.

Throttling on 52C




After improving the cooling
Not more than 50C and no throttling


----------



## miklkit

AMD FX temperatures at idle can be anything and are best ignored. Example: 

Note the CPU 0 temps.

Throttling like that is the motherboard overheating and is very common.


----------



## KarathKasun

Dropping to 7x multiplier is usually the motherboard trying to save itself, the VRM is cooking.

FX die temp sensors are way off at idle. To the point that they report sub-ambient.


----------



## lonelymyp

If I put radiators on mosfet, chokes, capacitors, stability will increase?


----------



## miklkit

Probably not. That is a 3+1 phase motherboard that is throttling with a 4330 on it. You want a 6+2 or 8+2 phase motherboard with heat sinks already installed.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelymyp*
> 
> If I put radiators on mosfet, chokes, capacitors, stability will increase?


It will help, but you will still likely end up with a dead board in short order.


----------



## doctorx

Hi all... I know .. old thread, but running out of ideas. I have a crosshair IV formula and fx8350. I do not have a temp issue. I have a waterblock on the motherboard covering the nb,sb and vrms. If i disable turbocore in windows with amd utiltiy, I can get 4.8Ghz at around 1.4v with 6 hour prime95. However, I run Ubuntu for main os. I can watch the cpu v oscillate and makes it hard to overclock in Ubuntu. it is throttling but not sure why.. There is no way in Ubuntu that i found to kill turbocore like i can in windows. Right now i have 4.5G on auto and as soon as i run mprime (exact same program as prime95) every core drops to 4Ghz. With CnQ turned on, i can at least tell it perfomance, however, i need to be able to disable turbo core. I upgraded from 1090T this past week when i rebuilt the pc and redid the custom loop. It is a 360 loop and water never gets above 32C... even after hours of prime.

Any ideas?


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorx*
> 
> Hi all... I know .. old thread, but running out of ideas. I have a crosshair IV formula and fx8350. I do not have a temp issue. I have a waterblock on the motherboard covering the nb,sb and vrms. If i disable turbocore in windows with amd utiltiy, I can get 4.8Ghz at around 1.4v with 6 hour prime95. However, I run Ubuntu for main os. I can watch the cpu v oscillate and makes it hard to overclock in Ubuntu. it is throttling but not sure why.. There is no way in Ubuntu that i found to kill turbocore like i can in windows. Right now i have 4.5G on auto and as soon as i run mprime (exact same program as prime95) every core drops to 4Ghz. With CnQ turned on, i can at least tell it perfomance, however, i need to be able to disable turbo core. I upgraded from 1090T this past week when i rebuilt the pc and redid the custom loop. It is a 360 loop and water never gets above 32C... even after hours of prime.
> 
> Any ideas?


can't you just disable apm in the bios?


----------



## doctorx

doesnt look like it. I have turbo core turned off, but does not seem to do anything. It doesnt look like i posted the bios... it is 3209.


----------



## ltpdttcdft

It's generally considered better to disable turbo in bios rather than software, so it would help if you can show us screenshots of your bios.

Otherwise, k15ctl is a program for overclocking/undervolting Piledriver in Linux:
https://github.com/tud-zih-energy/k15ctl

I am currently using it to undervolt my fx-8300.


----------



## doctorx

i downloaded it, however is there a howto? I am very versed in unix/ubuntu, however not so much with this utility. Ill get the screenshots after work.

Edit: nvm... wasnt running as root.


----------



## doctorx

Do you have an example of the k12ctl command?


----------



## ltpdttcdft

Please try and take a picture of the bios first... for most of the features of k15ctl to work a lot of bios settings need to be the opposite of what is usually done when overclocking because instead of overriding software control of the CPU speed we need to give back control to software.


----------



## doctorx

I figured out the k15ctl. I disabled states boost 1and 2 and the bolts are steady now.


----------



## doctorx

Spoke to soon... Still throttling after deleting p states and boost states. Notice the cpu volts oscillating.


----------



## ltpdttcdft

Wait are you using Ubuntu inside W10???


----------



## doctorx

No.. my monitor can have up to 4 sources at once. I have the bottom screen to an Intel nuc with rog cable and software to change volts and monitor vitals. Top was the box i am trying to overclock.


----------



## ltpdttcdft

Never seen that before... maybe the settings are conflicting with each other?

Also what version of bios? Latest that isn't a beta is version 2101:
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_IV_FORMULA/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## doctorx

Have a fx8350. I don't think i can run anything but 3209.


----------



## ltpdttcdft

OK I don't know if the fact that it's a beta bios could be part of the problem but if the stable version doesn't support the 8350 then oh well.

Have you tried installing lm-sensors?


----------



## doctorx

Installed... I had it running in a decent different screen. Showed same thing. But if i go into windows, i see the same thing until I load amd overdrive and enable then disable turbo core... Then the volts smooth out... But i hate windows


----------



## ltpdttcdft

OK, next thing to try is setup the BIOS to play nice with k15ctl.
Please try the following BIOS settings:
CPU Ratio: Auto
Turbo Core: Enabled
CPU Voltage OCP: Disabled
CPU/NB Voltage OCP: Disabled
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.000000
CPU/NB Offset Voltage: 0.000000 (If you increased voltage to stabilize a ram overclock, keep it at 0.103125)
DRAM Voltage: 1.500000 (If you increased voltage to stabilize a ram overclock, keep it at 1.6)
NB Voltage: Auto (? unless it was already default 1.2)
Cool 'n' Quiet: Enabled
CPU Core Activation: Auto

Also look through the other pages to see if there are more CPU / power saving options.
Things like HPC mode or C6.
(HPC mode should be disabled)


----------



## doctorx

Ok... I am only getting this with prime. It stays consistent. The cpu freq is locked in freq.. trying to test at 4.6Ghz


----------



## doctorx

ok... apparently it is apm. In windows there is apparently a program amdmsrtweaker that someone wrote. You can turn off apm with that. I need to find out how to do that in linux. Also, i need to find that program for windows side.

Edit: i found it! someone ported amdmsrtweaker to linux... trying it now and it seems to be working! *happy dance*


----------



## doctorx

Update:. It works! Right now testing 4.8Ghz at 1.409v. Prime stable for 10 mins.. I'll update once i get to final v


----------



## ltpdttcdft

Congratulations!
Thanks for reporting your success with amdmsrtweaker-lnx.
I've never tried it because of the warnings in Github that it was untested but now you've proven it works!


----------



## doctorx

Yep... Do have a question though.. i have two metric for cpu and i don't know which is which... Atk0110,cpu and k10temp. I am going the first is the socket at 64c and the later is core at 48.5c...... running prime . Any guesses?


----------



## ltpdttcdft

What's the output of sensors? You can dump the output to a text file "output.txt" (or whatever you want to name it) with:

Code:



Code:


sensors > output.txt


----------

